# Retained tooth



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

When Daisy was spayed at 6 months, I asked the vets to check her teeth. She said the baby ones left should fall out on their own. 

I just noticed she still has a wobbly baby tooth, which doesn't seem to be in a hurry to come out. 

Looks like she'll have to go and get it taken out  will she have to go under? 

And should I consider it urgent, or could I wait till I'm off from uni in 2 weeks time when I can be at home with her more? 



Thanks everyone xx


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

wow 11 month and not all baby ones out? tillies where al out by 4 months ! lol um i would suggest if theres no bleeding or she isent in any pain , i would wait till you can be with her as i am pretty sure she would have to go under


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

If she has a short muzzle it's not at all unusual to still have some baby teeth hanging on, their mouths are so tiny. If it's wiggly I think it's likely to come out on its own, I'd just offer her a lot of chewies like bully sticks and wiggle it if she will let you. Leo had all four retained canines, he will be 2 in august and has just lost two of the four in the last 6 months.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

We're in the same boat! A few weeks ago I'd posted a pic of Kahlua's retained tooth. Randomly some mornings she just seemed very sore and was acting weird about food when I noticed it. It is fairly loose; but not falling out on it's own yet. I'd recommend what I'm doing; since I too hate the idea of anesthesia I just keep brushing that one tooth and the area around it after eating anything to help fight off any potential infection. I've been wiggling it daily (much to her dismay) and offering lots of chewies. She herself has been fine now, eating well, etc. I just keep having to remember to brush so that while it's loose, it can't get infected. I'm hoping with this daily treatment that it'll fall out sooner or later! IMO as long as she stays healthy otherwise I refuse to have her put under anesthetic.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

I would wait on it for certain ( unless there was some sort of unusual infection, which is doubtful, or unless you are going for a dental, which is hopefully too soon). Ziggy had one that was rock solid until 13 months and then it just fell out. I kept an eye on it, flossed, tried to wiggle it to no avail and just kept giving my chew rotations of bullysticks, cow ears, tripe sticks, bison cartilage etc....
He did it on his own.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Rico had four retained....the two on top I did manage to get out....lots of rope toys...playing tugg...brushing and wiggling. They came out when he was around 2 1/2 maybe. He is almost 4 and just had the other two out. It was fairly easy and went very well.. Depending on where you live it does cost a bit $$.


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey everyone, thanks for your replies. 

Me and mum got her to let us have a feel in her mouth just now. It's really wobbly, and seems to be pushed to the side a bit. 

It's a really big back one, so bound to be uncomfortable for her. 

I got her chewing a rawhide and using that part of her mouth, so should I just try to keep her chewing on the tooth for now and see if I can get it to come out on its own?


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

I think it's almost sure to come out on it's own if it's really wiggly, it could be caught on her new tooth, but keep her chewing and try to wiggle it everyday if she will let you. Chihuahuas are weird, they can keep losing those baby teeth well past one year.


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Thankyou  that makes me feel so much now that she shouldn't have to go under


----------

